# Electrical ghost



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

2 to 3 years is about par for batteries in this car. If the last time it did this was 2 to 3 years ago and a new battery fixed it, you may have answered your own question. 

One of the important functions of a battery is to smooth out the power from the alternator. The Cruze is a heavily computerized car, and computers HATE bad power.

Something you might try is check the voltage on the negative side of the battery to ground. Many years of the first gen car had a defective cable that can cause all kinds of electrical problems.


----------



## Jacob Shahan (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah I already got a replacement cable going to give that a shot tonight


----------

